# Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf



## marvinj (26. August 2014)

*Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Sehr geehrte Coomunity und alle andren da draußen,

wie ich eben bestürtzt auf Heise.de las, sind gefälschte NVIDIAs im Umlauf. Dabei handelt es sich um das Modell GTX 660, welches als "GTX660 4096 Nvidia Bulk" gekennzeichnet ist. Die Karte ist noch in unzähligen Shops gelistet, verkauft wurde sie vom Großhändler Kosatek. Es wurde bekannt durch ein Exemplar von Jacobs Elektronik, welches Heise erwarb. Heise verständigte Jacobs Elektronik, welche das Produkt sofort entfernten und den Großhändler informierten. Dieser nahm nach Durchsicht der Sachlage das Produkt auch von der Website, ebenso wie die "GTX650 4096 Nvidia Bulk", welche wahrscheinlich auch gefälscht ist.

Die beworbene Karte hat einen Fermi-Chip drauf, und leistet weniger als ein Viertel der Leistung, da wohl ein GT 440 verbaut ist. Allerdings wurde das BIOS modifiziert.

An alle, die ein solches Produkt erworben haben: Nehmt Kontakt zum Händler auf und verweist auf die Website.

Alles weitere im Link. Schönen Tag, Over and Out 

Quelle: Manipuliertes Alteisen: Gefälschte Nvidia-Grafikkarten in deutschen Shops | heise online Abruf am 26.08.2014 um 17:03


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

[Sarkasmus] Wieviel AMD dafür wohl gezahlt hat  [/Sarkasmus]

Ich denke, wenns mit neuen Karten á la 780(Ti)/Titan (Black, Z, what the hack) passieren würde, würfe dies ein schlechtes Licht auf Nvidia und die Konkurrenz wäre im Vorteil... Nvidia hat auch schon Verkäufer geschmiert. Das wäre dann ein "Ausgleich" 

Wenn man es mal rein daher betrachtet  War ja eh nich ernst gemeint.


----------



## marvinj (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenns mit neuen Karten á la 780(Ti)/Titan (Black, Z, what the hack) passieren würde, würfe dies ein schlechtes Licht auf Nvidia und die Konkurrenz wäre im Vorteil... Nvidia hat auch schon Verkäufer geschmiert. Das wäre dann ein "Ausgleich"
> 
> Wenn man es mal rein daher betrachtet  War ja eh nich ernst gemeint.


 
Das könnten sich die Fälscher aber nicht leisten, da man viel mehr Materialkosten hätte. Allerdings wär der Gewinn durchaus höher


----------



## ULKi22 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Gab doch auch schon vor einiger Zeit ein paar Geiz ist Geil Kandidaten die aus China eine GTX 680 für'n Appel und 'n Ei bestellt haben, war auch nur so eine popelige GT irgendwas.


----------



## Alex555 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

also spätestens wenn man ne Titan Z im Low Profile in der Hand hat sollte man stutzig werden  
Aber schon echt bitter, hoffentlich haben die betroffenen keine Probleme damit, die Karten loszuwerden!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Alles was sich mit wenig Aufwand fälschen lässt und dabei Gewinne verspricht neigt dazu ein Opfer zu werden für Betrügereien


----------



## beren2707 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

An dieser Stelle würde ich dann, bevor es evtl. eskaliert, alle User, die sich dem roten oder grünen Lager zugehörig fühlen, darum bitten, ihre Ansichten über das jeweils andere Lager für sich zu behalten und nur noch auf das Thema des Threads bezogen zu posten. Also bitte keine unnötige AMD vs. Nvidia-Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, die gehört hier definitiv nicht her.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## drstoecker (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



kevindersoziale schrieb:


> Nvidia fälschen ist auch keine Kunst.
> Das tun die doch im Grunde genommen auch so,  verkaufen alte Chips unter einem neuen Namen für extrem viel Geld (Titan bsp. =


 
Nene da hast du etwas missverstanden. die hersteller bringen sogenannte rebrands mit alten Chips in neuem Gewand raus mit neuem BIOS.das ist aber seit jahren Gang und gäbe.meistens wird das gemacht wenn eine neue Generation /Highend draußen ist und man die Lücke zur alten schließen will.


----------



## coolbigandy (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

dann dürfte die hier auch so eine fake sein
Similar with GTX780 2GB 384Bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0x16 Video Graphics Card Hot | eBay

mal schaun wann meine kommt xD dann gibts ein paar Benchmarks


----------



## dsdenni (26. August 2014)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> dann dürfte die hier auch so eine fake sein
> Similar with GTX780 2GB 384Bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0x16 Video Graphics Card Hot | eBay
> 
> mal schaun wann meine kommt xD dann gibts ein paar Benchmarks



Du hast sie dir echt gekauft?


----------



## efdev (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



coolbigandy schrieb:


> dann dürfte die hier auch so eine fake sein
> Similar with GTX780 2GB 384Bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0x16 Video Graphics Card Hot | eBay
> 
> mal schaun wann meine kommt xD dann gibts ein paar Benchmarks


 
das ist ein fake aber keine wirkliche fälschung wie es hier im thread genannt wird das ist schon noch ein unterschied.


----------



## coolbigandy (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



dsdenni schrieb:


> Du hast sie dir echt gekauft?


 
Jop hängt wohl zur zeit im Zoll aber sobald sie da ist gibts ein unboxing teardown und Benchmark.


----------



## DKK007 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



coolbigandy schrieb:


> dann dürfte die hier auch so eine fake sein
> Similar with GTX780 2GB 384Bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0x16 Video Graphics Card Hot | eBay
> 
> mal schaun wann meine kommt xD dann gibts ein paar Benchmarks


 
Welche halbwegs aktuelle Graka hat denn noch den guten VGA-Port? Das wird irgendeine alte Karte sein, eventuell mit einem neuen Lüfter drauf.


----------



## telmi (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ist doch Standard im roten Lager..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
und wen interessieren die Konsolenports bei einem PC? versteh mich nicht falsch aber dann kauf dir doch gleich eine Konsole wenn dir die Grafik reicht, ein PC hat man zum Spielen um noch bessere Grafik zu haben und nicht um die gleiche "schlechte" Grafik zu haben wie auf den Konsolen und mit einer 660 schaffst du niemals BF4 auf Ultra zu spielen mit 60fps und von anderen neueren Games wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen zu sprechen... selbst meine 780ti kommt schon an ihre Grenzen.

btw. wird selbst fifa bestimmt dieses jahr besser aussehen auf dem pc, ich glaube sogar das der PC in den nächsten Jahren wieder die Leadplattform wird für Gaming (also in Bezug auf die Konsolen)


----------



## Rollora (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Lustig wie es bei einem BETRUGSVERSUCH sofort wieder um AMD vs Nvidia gehen muss.
Hmm und zu den Umbenennungen: klarerweise machen das beide: Nvidia die die 8xxx GT irgendwas später als 9xxx nochmal gebracht hat, oder die 280 GTX für manche Bereiche als 3xx aufgelegt hat, ebenso spätere GPUs, und mobile GPUs. Betrifft AMD GENAU SO.
Manchmal veränderten sich Taktraten bzw Speicher minimal, sodass die Leitung gleich blieb aber die VERLUSTleistung sich geändert hat, so oder so, muss man immer gut aufpassen und bei einem vertrauenswürdigen Händler einkaufen.





telmi schrieb:


> btw. wird selbst fifa bestimmt dieses jahr  besser aussehen auf dem pc, ich glaube sogar das der PC in den nächsten  Jahren wieder die Leadplattform wird für Gaming (also in Bezug auf die  Konsolen)


PC als Leadplattform? Das gabs das letzte mal in den 90ern und ist ein Relikt der Vergangenheit. (außer für gewisse Genres: Strategie usw)


----------



## Rollora (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



coolbigandy schrieb:


> dann dürfte die hier auch so eine fake sein
> Similar with GTX780 2GB 384Bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0x16 Video Graphics Card Hot | eBay
> 
> mal schaun wann meine kommt xD dann gibts ein paar Benchmarks


 Beschreibung ist interessant: Angeblich tatsächlich der 780er Chip drauf, aber GDDR3?? DX10?? UP TO (also holt sich was vom Hauptspeicher) 2GB Ram??



> Features:
> *. Up to 2G o*f GDDR3 memory to accelerate all popular 3D games
> .  With smart shader, game developers will be able to create immersive,  life-like worlds by modeling the surface and material qualities of 3D  objects with an unparalleled level of realism
> . With high quality material and fine workmanship, this graphics card is durable in use
> ...


----------



## Laudian (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Ich möchte noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass er hier um gefälschte Grafikkarten geht.

Nicht um die Titan Z, nicht um Konsolen und auch nicht um den Verkauf alter Grafikkarten unter neuem Namen. Weiterer Off-Topic wird von mir jetzt kommentarlos gelöscht und bei Wiederholung bepunktet.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Finde ich als jemand, der häufig gebraucht kauft sehr erschreckend. 
Wenn sowas bei einem Händler wie Jacob Elektronik passiert, merkt man als User idr., dass etwas nicht stimmt und kann das Ding zurückschicken. 
Aber wenn sowas im Gebrauchtmarkt in Umlauf gerät, wird die Sache sehr unschön, da man in solchen Fällen völlig aufgeschmissen ist und die Karte höchstens weiterverschleudern kann.


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Das gibt es immer mal wieder:
Counterfeit GeForce 2 MX 400 Boards | Hardware Secrets => Geforce 2 mit SiS 315 Billigchip

 Es gab auch eine Geforce 2 MX 200 mit einem Voodoo 3 Chip.

 Waren aber eindeutig die interessanteren Fälschungen, da wurde nicht nur am Bios gedreht


----------



## poiu (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Das ist doch bestimmt so eine unbenenn Aktion von Nvidia, machen doch die Graka Hersteller andauernd 


Da hat sich jemand gedacht ey die leute sind so blöd kaufen denn gleichen Chip immer wieder, da fällt das bestimmt nicht auf *rofl*


----------



## marvinj (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



poiu schrieb:


> Das ist doch bestimmt so eine unbenenn Aktion von Nvidia, machen doch die Graka Hersteller andauernd


 Ich glaube, hier eher nicht, da nichtmal eine Anbieter ID eingetragen ist etc.
Außerdem handlet es sich um ein uralt Chip, der überhaupt nichts im entferntesten mit der 660 zu tun hat ...


----------



## S754 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Ich glaube die einfachste Lösung hier wäre den Kühler abzuschrauben und nachsehen, was Sache ist. Den Verkäufer könnte man dann ja wegen Fälschung anzeigen, oder nicht?


----------



## dirtyoetker (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Haha 


Habe mal Google durchstöbert. Alle Händler haben diese tolle Grafikkarte rausgenommen 

Besser ist auch



Aber hey sie hat doch 4Gig Speicher, damit sollte doch z.B. Watch Dogs fluffig laufen......


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Kommt leider immer wieder mal vor : 
• Illegaler Computer-Handel aufgedeckt - Nachrichten DIE WELT - DIE WELT
• Wieder gefälschte AMD Prozessoren im Umlauf
• USA: Gefälschte Core-i7-Prozessoren im Umlauf
Solche Wahren wird man wohl immer wieder mal zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## poiu (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



marvinj schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier eher nicht, da nichtmal eine Anbieter ID eingetragen ist etc.
> Außerdem handlet es sich um ein uralt Chip, der überhaupt nichts im entferntesten mit der 660 zu tun hat ...



:-/ das war auch ein scherz


----------



## marvinj (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



poiu schrieb:


> :-/ das war auch ein scherz


 Weiß ich doch 
Konnte man ja am "ROFL" sehen, wenn man es anders nicht verstanden hätte^^

Fühl dich einfach verschaukelt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Haha der Similar with GTX 780 Fake ist ja  
Gddr3, der sich was von dem HauptRAM krallt, dann auch nur 2Gb Speicher, aber immerhin 384 Bit Speicherinterface 
Dann auch noch PciExpress 2.0
655 MHZ Core CLOck!!!    
Direct X10  oh man  
ES ist keine originale Geforce, noooooin, steht ja bloss Nvidea auf den Lüftern drauf
Und dann auch noch einen Dsub Ausgang  
Unglaublich das die 47 davon verkauft haben http://disco.fleo.se/?name=Superschnelle+Graka 
Wahrscheinlich haben die sich einen Container Grafikkarten Schrott 13 Kg. | eBay gekrallt und ein bisschen gebastelt
HMMMH mal sehen was für eine Karte es sein könnte hmmmh Sackgasse hab eine Gt 520 mit verblüffend ähnlicher Slotblende gesehen 



			
				ΔΣΛ;6739202 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt leider immer wieder mal vor :
> 
> • USA: Gefälschte Core-i7-Prozessoren im Umlauf
> Solche Wahren wird man wohl immer wieder mal zu Gesicht bekommen.


Ach deshalb hat mein i7 870 nicht funktioniert


----------



## pcfreak26 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Ist ja leider nichts neues, so etwas gabs ja leider schon öfters, man denke nur an die gefälschten Athlon Xp´s. Ist trotzdem hart, vor allen da immer der Käufer der Betrogene bei solchen Geschichten ist


----------



## 04_alex_4 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

solche fake Grafikkarten sehe ich bei Ebay schon öfters:
2GB 2048MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 DDR3 256BIT PC Game Computer Grafikkarte PCI-E | eBay

2GB 2048MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 DDR3 OC PC Computer Grafikkarte HDMI DVI PCI-E | eBay

wer sich mit Eigenschaften einer GTX 650 auskennt, der würde sofort feststellen dass es ein fake ist, eine gtx 650 hat weder 256bit noch 383Bit und statt gdr3 - gddr5


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2014)

Meistens sieht man das schon auf den ersten blick wenn man schaut wo der Müll herkommt und wer glaubt ein Schnäppchen zu machen obwohl der preis um ein vielfaches niedriger ist dem ist dann leider auch nicht zu helfen. In Deutschland wird man so einen Müll nicht kaufen können bzw. In der Regel nicht.


----------



## marvinj (28. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Witzig ist, dass Heise ein Update gemacht hat, und es zu Point of View zurückverfolgt hat, die aber bestreiten, in irgendwelcher Form soetwas zu verkaufen, da man sich an die NVIDIA Vorgaben halten muss, weil wegen Partner undso.
NVIDIA hat übrigens umgehend Untersuchungen eingeleitet. Außerdem ist es für die beklagten Unternhemen, Händler und Hersteller nicht besonder Ruf-fördernd, weshalb ich eingehend davor warnen möchte, voreilige Schlüsse zu ziehen, bevor keine Schuld festgestellt wurde.

MfG
marvinj


----------



## poiu (28. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6739202 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt leider immer wieder mal vor :
> • USA: Gefälschte Core-i7-Prozessoren im Umlauf
> Solche Wahren wird man wohl immer wieder mal zu Gesicht bekommen.



CPU Fälschungen sind ein alter Hut,  da gab es schon welche zu 486 zeiten, dann gefälschte Pentium und später Pentium MMX, ich erinnere mich das kam in denn 90ern sogar im TV 

Falsche K6 und MMX-Pentium auf dem Markt | heise online

Der Millionenbetrug mit gefälschten Chips | c't


----------



## Alex555 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



Rollora schrieb:


> Beschreibung ist interessant: Angeblich tatsächlich der 780er Chip drauf, aber GDDR3?? DX10?? UP TO (also holt sich was vom Hauptspeicher) 2GB Ram??


 
Ich frage mich ob diese Beschreibung nicht zu einem Problem für den Kunden führt:
Es wird daraufhingewiesen, dass es kein Original ist, sondern von einem anderen Hersteller. 
Auch bei den Spezifikationen steht "similar" (zumindest wollten sie das wohl schreiben, smiliar ist dabei herausgekommen).
Ich hoffe für alle, die gefälschte Karten bekommen haben, dass sie diese ohne Probleme wieder zurückgeben können. 
Und lustig finde ich sowas auch nicht, vor allem für die geschädigten ist das echt eine blöde Sache


----------



## Aldrearic (28. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Es ist ne blöde Sache, doch ich dene weder NV noch POV hat etwas damit zu tun. Das war wieder irgend einer, der uralt Karten im Bios modifiziert hat. Schon beim Aussehen sieht man, dass das nicht stimmen kann. Ne GTX780 mit 20cm Länge? Oder ne 650 mit 4GB Ram?
Schon das sollte auffallen. 
Hinzu kommt, dass da ne 780 billiger ist wie ne 650, das sollte schon mal Bedenken geben. Und alle inetwa gleiche Grösse.
Hoffentlich kann man denjenigen das Hadwerk legen, die soetwas tun.


----------



## Excite101 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Von was gibt es noch keine fakes aus hong kong ?


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Es ist ne blöde Sache, doch ich dene weder NV noch POV hat etwas damit zu tun. Das war wieder irgend einer, der uralt Karten im Bios modifiziert hat. Schon beim Aussehen sieht man, dass das nicht stimmen kann. Ne GTX780 mit 20cm Länge? Oder ne 650 mit 4GB Ram?
> Schon das sollte auffallen.
> Hinzu kommt, dass da ne 780 billiger ist wie ne 650, das sollte schon mal Bedenken geben. Und alle inetwa gleiche Grösse.
> Hoffentlich kann man denjenigen das Hadwerk legen, die soetwas tun.



Sag ich doch und ne 780 mit einem 6pin stromanschluss? Ne wer schonmal eine auf nem Foto gesehen hat sieht den unterschied auf Anhieb, auch der kühler ist ne lachnummer.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (29. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Similar with GTX780 2GB 384Bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0x16 Video Graphics Card Hot | eBay

das ist eine 9800GT

siehe The new high-end GTX780's 2G 384

fake BIOS http://gsnapshot.alicdn.com/imgextr...X1NaXXXXXXXX-781765466.jpg?time=1405498563000
originale BIOS -> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=wsnhd

GG 

Die Lappen geben sich nicht mal mühe, die hex editieren einfach nur die strings.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. August 2014)

Geil eine 6 Jahre alte Karte mit Biosmod


----------



## Lord Wotan (29. August 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



marvinj schrieb:


> Witzig ist, dass Heise ein Update gemacht hat, und es zu Point of View zurückverfolgt hat, die aber bestreiten, in irgendwelcher Form soetwas zu verkaufen, da man sich an die NVIDIA Vorgaben halten muss, weil wegen Partner undso.


 Gefälschte Grafikkarten: Die Spur führt zu Point of View | heise online

Auszug
*Update (29.08., 11:30 Uhr)*: Der Geschäftsführer von  Point of View, Bjorn Solli, schickte c't eine Stellungnahme. Demnach  will Point of View die noch beim Großhändler Kosatec befindlichen Karten  zurücknehmen und die bereits in den Markt gelangten Karten zurückrufen:


Auszug ende.

Somit dürfte Klar sein  wer dafür Verantwortlich ist.


----------



## marvinj (1. September 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Gefälschte Grafikkarten: Die Spur führt zu Point of View | heise online
> 
> Auszug
> *Update (29.08., 11:30 Uhr)*: Der Geschäftsführer von  Point of View, Bjorn Solli, schickte c't eine Stellungnahme. Demnach  will Point of View die noch beim Großhändler Kosatec befindlichen Karten  zurücknehmen und die bereits in den Markt gelangten Karten zurückrufen:
> ...


 

Unglaublich...


----------



## poiu (2. September 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Ja das ist das Problem wenn man vom Fertiger zum Kistenschieber wird  irgendwann hat man keine Ahnung was man da eigentlich hin und her schiebt. 

wie war das nochmal " wer sich auf andere verlässt, der ist verlassen"


----------



## Lord Wotan (2. September 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Bin gespannt wie die Endkunden Entschädigt werden.


----------



## poiu (2. September 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

haha im Endeffekt machen jetzt die Kunden die Qualitätssicherung  

Zuerst war man nur Beta, dann Alpha tester nun dürfen die Kunden selbst prüfen ob überhaupt das stimmt was draufsteht

so kann man auch kosten senken


----------



## Schrotti (2. September 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Und ich könnte wetten das vielen der Fehler nicht einmal auffällt.

Die kaufen vielleicht einen komplett Rechner und haben von der Materie keinen Schimmer.

So wie bei diesem Händler -> ULTRA Gamer-PC FX 6300 6x4,0 GHz 8GB GTX660-4GB 1500GB USB3 Computer | eBay


----------



## Festplatte (3. September 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



telmi schrieb:


> und mit einer 660 schaffst du niemals BF4 auf Ultra zu spielen mit 60fps



Das konnte ich sogar mit dem Rechner in meiner Signatur mit einer 7870 und auf 1080p. Zumindest bis zum letzten Update, das mal wieder etwas kaputt gemacht hat.


----------



## m0bbed (3. September 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Also ich konnte mit meiner gtx 660 und nem 4670k bf4 definitiv nicht auf ultra spieln. Kommt ja auch auf die Auflösung an.


----------



## attilarw (3. September 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> [Sarkasmus] Wieviel AMD dafür wohl gezahlt hat  [/Sarkasmus]
> 
> Ich denke, wenns mit neuen Karten á la 780(Ti)/Titan (Black, Z, what the hack) passieren würde, würfe dies ein schlechtes Licht auf Nvidia und die Konkurrenz wäre im Vorteil... Nvidia hat auch schon Verkäufer geschmiert. Das wäre dann ein "Ausgleich"
> 
> Wenn man es mal rein daher betrachtet  War ja eh nich ernst gemeint.


 
Wieso wirft dass ein schlechtes Licht auf nVidia? Die Trillionen hässlicher iPhone kopien werfen doch auch kein schlechtes Licht auf Apple. Oder bei sonst wem.


----------



## Flexsist (5. September 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

@ *coolbigandy*

Hast du deine Hong Kong GTX schon bekommen? Wie sind die Benchmarks? 

MfG


----------



## efdev (5. September 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



Flexsist schrieb:


> @ *coolbigandy*
> 
> Hast du deine Hong Kong GTX schon bekommen? Wie sind die Benchmarks?
> 
> MfG


 
ich antworte einfach mal für ihn 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/350500-test-einer-china-gtx780.html


----------



## Flexsist (5. September 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*

Ah, Danke.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gefälschte NVIDIA Grakas im Umlauf*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Und ich könnte wetten das vielen der Fehler nicht einmal auffällt.
> 
> Die kaufen vielleicht einen komplett Rechner und haben von der Materie keinen Schimmer.
> 
> So wie bei diesem Händler -> ULTRA Gamer-PC FX 6300 6x4,0 GHz 8GB GTX660-4GB 1500GB USB3 Computer | eBay


Dem Herren sollte man mal kontaktieren. So weit weg wohnt der ja gar nicht.


----------

